# Is vsl going nuts ?



## Coil (Jan 20, 2010)

watch this (Filmteil1):

http://vsl.co.at/de/65/71/894/1457/1072.vsl

specially at 5:30 Min. >8o


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 20, 2010)

I was pretty sure that something will happen there.... .


----------



## José Herring (Jan 20, 2010)

Nick is going to have a field day in retaliation. He's much better at this than VSL is.

Go get 'em Nick!

Jose


----------



## Unison (Jan 20, 2010)

WTF was that??? :D


----------



## synthetic (Jan 20, 2010)

No more beer for the VSL guys.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 20, 2010)

Unison @ Wed Jan 20 said:


> WTF was that??? :D



That's what happens when you take crank and don't get enough sleep.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 20, 2010)

How can you seriously judge this without seeing part 2? You have no idea of how it concludes. This is only an incomplete video at this stage (um) and its unfair to formulate opinions on whether the movie is dry (er...) or not. I suggest we all be silent (cough) until the complete version is released. :| 

However, since the video WAS released in its incomplete form and probably at least a month early, it would be fair for East Wurst to counter with a "Pre-release Response" at this point.

So Nick, fire up your iPhone and get out your sketch book and give us a new version of "Desperate Composers".

VSL OR EW?

*Does AJ have balls? Will HS survive the Hollywood Gossip?

"Coming Soon to a theater near you"


You be the judge!*

[schild=random fontcolor=238E68 shadowcolor=FF6347 shieldshadow=1]East Wurst Tomatoes?[/schild]
[schild=13 fontcolor=FFD700 shadowcolor=5F9EA0 shieldshadow=1]Silent Stage Fails[/schild]


----------



## Justus (Jan 20, 2010)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## mf (Jan 20, 2010)

East Wurst Tomatoes?!? Lame. 
Shame.

And the film was beyond pathetic. 

All in all, attitude and production: execrable.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 20, 2010)

Not making any excuses for this thing but... it is a couple of years old. I'm surprised it's still up.


----------



## sevaels (Jan 20, 2010)

So insanely bad it hurts...


----------



## johncarter (Jan 20, 2010)

Bad acting but the East Wurst Tomatoes part was hilarious.

"Vote for high noise floor" lol ! So true.


----------



## mf (Jan 20, 2010)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Jan 20 said:


> Not making any excuses for this thing but... it is a couple of years old. I'm surprised it's still up.


Excuses? On the contrary, it's aggravating - it means their bad taste is truly hopeless and that they really have no clue of how degrading that cheap shot is for them.


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 20, 2010)

no daddy, no ~o)


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 20, 2010)

I still like their products. But then again, I like listening to Wagner's Parsifal and he was a racist prick.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 20, 2010)

dcoscina @ Wed Jan 20 said:


> I still like their products. But then again, I like listening to Wagner's Parsifal and he was a racist prick.



Funny you mentioned it.. I'm reading Wagners on Music and Drama. It's a wild ride. You have to put up with 40 pages of nutcake ranting, mystic bullshit, antisemitic crapola, then you get to a section of absolute pure genius on the nature of art and drama and the art of the future. Most of which has come true in the movies. It's absolutely amazing that this guy didn't commit suicide. He was mad creative genius going in one direction and in the opposite direction he was just crazy. VSL reminds me of Wagner. If you take away the genius part.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 20, 2010)

I attended a VSL Clinic in Los Angeles recently. (today actualy) THe spokesperson, Paul S. made a few digs at East West. Personally I thought it was unnecessary.


----------



## mf (Jan 21, 2010)

dcoscina @ Wed Jan 20 said:


> I still like their products. But then again, I like listening to Wagner's Parsifal and he was a racist prick.


The analogy doesn't hold up. A composer being politically wrong, that doesn't degrade him as a composer. On the other hand, a company resorting to this type of pathetic cheap shots at their competitors, shows poor business aptitude. That degrades it as a company. 
They neglect one fundamental truth: the respect you get reflects the respect you show. What is a company that forfeits its respectability? And for what? - for the sake of a low blow? I'm with the OP - they must be nuts. How can that stupid gaffe hurt East West in any way? And how can it help VSL's business?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 21, 2010)

mf @ Thu Jan 21 said:


> The analogy doesn't hold up. A composer being politically wrong, that doesn't degrade him as a composer. On the other hand, a company resorting to this type of pathetic cheap shots at their competitors, shows poor business aptitude. That degrades it as a company.
> They neglect one fundamental truth: the respect you get reflects the respect you show. What is a company that forfeits its respectability? And for what? - for the sake of a low blow? I'm with the OP - they must be nuts. How can that stupid gaffe hurt East West in any way? And how can it help VSL's business?



I don't agree with that type of comment. You are making conclusions according to a single comment. How do you know that EW isn't doing the same or worse? It could be that they are equally at fault. Before preaching anything maybe you should get all the facts first.

Ever since I've know VSL I always found them very classy and respectful to towards competitors. This is why I find it stupid to generalize a line that could of been just a tease as companies must do regularly to each other.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 21, 2010)

I think silence between companies is the greatest respect. Live and let live.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Jan 21, 2010)

I actually thought that it was a very good humorous effort! Especially bearing in mind that they're not professional actors and are performing it in English. I thought that the script was rather good and was quite witty at times! Good effort all around for the level aimed at.

You can't please everyone.....apparently a lot of the Globes' attendees didn't get the Ricky Gervais' jokes.......although most of the joke targets, like Sir Paul McCartney, thought they were fun.....

Frank


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 21, 2010)

I've seen a few of their videos and I love how they are not afraid to laugh at themselves, and I thought it was quite hilarious and also well scripted.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 21, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Thu Jan 21 said:


> I've seen a few of their videos and I love how they are not afraid to laugh at themselves, and I thought it was quite hilarious and also well scripted.



+1.


----------



## midphase (Jan 21, 2010)

"a company resorting to this type of pathetic cheap shots at their competitors, shows poor business aptitude. That degrades it as a company. 
They neglect one fundamental truth: the respect you get reflects the respect you show."


If you had any idea what goes on behind closed doors...you might not feel so outraged.


----------



## theheresy (Jan 21, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Jan 21 said:


> "a company resorting to this type of pathetic cheap shots at their competitors, shows poor business aptitude. That degrades it as a company.
> They neglect one fundamental truth: the respect you get reflects the respect you show."
> 
> 
> If you had any idea what goes on behind closed doors...you might not feel so outraged.



I agree. Alot of naivete in this thread.


----------



## mf (Jan 21, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## midphase (Jan 21, 2010)

I mean there's always another side to the story....and you're jumping to conclusions that you shouldn't be jumping on if you had the big picture.


----------



## mf (Jan 21, 2010)

If I had a different picture I'd probably "jump" to different conclusions, accordingly. What big picture do you have in mind?


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 21, 2010)

Much history was erased when NS pulled the East West forum. "Someone" responded with "Northernenclosures" (a racy cartoon set to a "Desperate Housewife" type theme that pushed the envelope of humor right to the edge- or over depending upon your point of view) was also pulled offline. It was never exactly clear who was responsible. So a lot of fun humor, opinions, and racy comments were white-washed away leaving a nice clean-looking internet for your PC viewing pleasure. 

I use both EW and VSL and I personally didn't find anything offensive about the VSL video, just good silly fun - its a parody for christ's sake (and nice to see their studio and the people - Herb's got a nice library!).

Can't anybody have a little fun these days? It seems everyone's PC noses are pushed so high these days that they have no tolerance.

Lighten up.


----------



## mf (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, you just called me, or my comment - intolerance? Then enlighten me, Sir: what makes you, or your comment - tolerant?


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 21, 2010)

mf @ Thu Jan 21 said:


> I'm sorry, you just called me, or my comment - intolerance? Then enlighten me, Sir: what makes you, or your comment - tolerant?



mf I wasn't directing my comments "at" you, just making a general observation of the current state of general intolerance and tension.

Now take your meds and calm down.


----------



## mf (Jan 21, 2010)

Dude, stop smoking that crack, you're losing it..


----------



## midphase (Jan 21, 2010)

Why is everyone always so touchy around here?


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 21, 2010)

Lev Andropov: [annoyed] Components. American components, Russian Components, ALL MADE IN TAIWAN!

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/wavs/ ... eddon8.wav


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 21, 2010)

I took that as a joke. I though it was pretty funny.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 21, 2010)

It's beyond insane, and they played it straight. An Austrian remake of Armageddon about sampling... all credit to 'em.


----------



## Markus S (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, they are joking, it's OK to have fun once in awhile, even if you are from Austria. They make some of the worlds best samples, just as do East West, so who cares, as long as they don't start a film company.. I hope VSL and EW will stay in business for a looong time so that we can continue to benefit from their great expertise.


----------



## mf (Jan 22, 2010)

Well said Markus.

My kudos to VSL for their attitude, humor,ò„   Àü‡„   Àüˆ„   Àü‰„   ÀüŠ„   Àü‹„   ÀüŒ„   Àü„   ÀüŽ


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

When something makes you laugh there could never be something wrong with that. It made me laugh, end of story.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> When something makes you laugh there could never be something wrong with that. It made me laugh, end of story.



Uhm, ok ... imagine someone running around with a Gay Bacos T-Shirt.
Would your argument be still the same? Nothing against you and I highly respect you ... but I think you get the idea.

I simply mentioned that because I think there has been enough bashing amongst companies (looking towards NS)


----------



## mf (Jan 22, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> When something makes you laugh there could never be something wrong with that. It made me laugh, end of story.


Well, when someone's "joke" is purposefully making someone else look bad, and you laugh and think "there could never be something wrong with that" - then you may want to ask yourself if your laughing doesn't stay in the way of your thinking.

agh waywyn you beat me to that


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

Waywyn @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Fri Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > When something makes you laugh there could never be something wrong with that. It made me laugh, end of story.
> ...



There's nothing amusing about your example, I don't see why anyone would laugh about that, even if you said your name instead of mine. 

I'm talking about the kind of humor Jay Leno or David Letterman would do, they constantly tease others, but it's harmless teases and that never killed anyone.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

BTW, my name is Guy not Gay, or Gay Barr :wink:


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> Waywyn @ Fri Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Bacos @ Fri Jan 22 said:
> ...



See, that is exactly what I mean. You wrote kinda of an oxymoron right now.

"When something makes you laugh there could never be something wrong with that. It made me laugh, end of story."

This is what you said, but my example wasn't funny for you .. but maybe for others?
So maybe someone else laughed and it was funny for them - so it's okay, right?

- Alex Puffer


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

Waywyn @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> See, that is exactly what I mean. You wrote kinda of an oxymoron right now.
> 
> "When something makes you laugh there could never be something wrong with that. It made me laugh, end of story."
> 
> ...



Well then in that case all the humorists like Seinfeld, Leno, Letterman etc better quit their jobs right now.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> Waywyn @ Fri Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > See, that is exactly what I mean. You wrote kinda of an oxymoron right now.
> ...



Guy,

with all kinds of respect, but I think you missed the point or see where I was aiming too.

You said, if something makes you laugh then it is okay. Period.

Then I came along and made fun about your name (of course I could have done on everyone else incl. me). Then you said this is not amusing etc.

That clearly shows what I was trying to say (through the flowers). As long as if the fun is not about oneself, it is okay to laugh, but as soon something is aiming to one personally it is almost like a switch has been turned on and suddenly everything is not amusing at all. Why?

I am just clearly reusing YOUR statement from the beginning and simply turn it towards YOU .. and suddenly it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## nikolas (Jan 22, 2010)

Good satire will have everyone laughting, including the people who got "satired". If we see Doug, nick et al laughing then it's probably fine. Otherwise... ouch!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

Alex, maybe you didn't read my earlier post in its entirety, because I said, even if it was somebody else like Alex Gay, I still would not laugh because there is simply nothing funny. The key word here is FUNNY. It has nothing to do with being aimed at me or not.

You cannot generalize this, if something is funny, done in good taste, pretty harmless and makes you laugh, it's a winner, even if it's about you, and if you are too serious and can't take any tease, then the problem is you. And I believe the VSL videos were done in good taste, witty, well scripted and made me laugh.

If I say Alex is a jerk, there is nothing amusing about that. That is clearly rude. I think we have to be careful not to mix apple and oranges here.


----------



## mf (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like Gay Bacos prefers East Wurst to Vagina Smutty Lingerie.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> Alex, maybe you didn't read my earlier post in its entirety, because I said, even if it was somebody else like Alex Gay, I still would not laugh because there is simply nothing funny. The key word here is FUNNY. It has nothing to do with being aimed at me or not.
> 
> You cannot generalize this, if something is funny, done in good taste, pretty harmless and makes you laugh, it's a winner, even if it's about you, and if you are too serious and can't take any tease, then the problem is you. And I believe the VSL videos were done in good taste, witty, well scripted and made me laugh.
> 
> If I say Alex is a jerk, there is nothing amusing about that. That is clearly rude. I think we have to be careful not to mix apple and oranges here.



I totally see where you are coming from, but why do you think only because YOU do NOT find it funny, NOONE did find it funny at all?

There are people who could laugh there ass off, only because they see East Wurst Tomatoes, but there are also people who might have laughed because I simply exchanged one letter from your name ... or even you said, Alex is a jerk.

I know a studio guy who is always confusing first letters of e.g. things and names and that guy is like one of the funniest guys around ... its mostly situation comedy, but yes ... people might be around who do not like it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

What do you say we call it a draw? :D


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha, man ... we never even had a fight )

Of course I am always there for a laugh etc. but if I think back to NS times, the coals between companies are still hot here and there ... and I think especially in this genre, things may heat up sooner or later.

Then there is a forum which talks openly about stuff which is around.
People doubt stuff from EW as the same as with VSL and this is healthy of course ...

However, I just thought about if VSL would have it necessary, do to fun of another company. There were so many facts in between those jokes to let the viewer now - we are serious company and all we do has concept ... but in the other side, does VSL really need to show this? I think they already proved it in what they created and how the pushed VSTi development!

Besides all that, I see so many (and for me too many "vs" threads and posts)
Shouldn't they all be e.g. Appa AND Symphobia ... or EW AND Epic Horns etc.


----------



## midphase (Jan 22, 2010)

In all seriousness, if there was a Guy Bacos T-Shirt, I would totally buy it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

The world is BIG, internet is HUGE, we don't know everything, what he said, what she said, what EW said, so it's not fair to comment on a single comment, especially considering what I've known about VSL ever since I was introduced to them: the upmost respect towards their competitors. So it would surprise me very much they would do this maliciously. I know I keep repeating myself, but knowing them and common sense tells this was done to bring a smile on peoples face without any bad intentions. Seriously.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

midphase @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> In all seriousness, if there was a Guy Bacos T-Shirt, I would totally buy it.



LOL I'd have one sale at least.


----------



## MacQ (Jan 22, 2010)

"We'll just take a couple of balloons, and position giant reefers with it ... and when everybody's stoned, no one will give a shit about bad sounding music anymore ..."

Haha ...great.

~Stu


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 22, 2010)

> - Alex Puffer



I would've chosen Alex Fluffer


Side note: I really liked the Adagio rendition in the beginning.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 22, 2010)

Waywyn @ 22nd January 2010 said:


> I know a studio guy who is always confusing first letters of e.g. things and names and that guy is like one of the funniest guys around ... its mostly situation comedy, but yes ... people might be around who do not like it.



Since Kentucky schreit Ficken, I'm like that, too :/
Never got rid of that >8o


Didn't really like the movie. Found it too cheesy.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sat Jan 23 said:


> > If I say Alex is a jerk, there is nothing amusing about that. That is clearly rude.
> 
> 
> 
> Comedy is all in the delivery. So yes, it could be funny with the right context.



Of course! But my particular example was "Alex is a Jerk" on paper, you're VERY limited in the delivery.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 22, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sat Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > > If I say Alex is a jerk, there is nothing amusing about that. That is clearly rude.
> ...



Ah, on paper. 

Alex's idea wasn't really funny in the first place...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 22, 2010)

The Gay Bacos T-shirts?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 22, 2010)

I want a t-shirt that says Gay Bacon? Basically the Got Milk? of the new decade. Definitely a conversation starter at social events.


----------

